# Check out SamHill!



## samhill (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's a video of my band playing Radar Love. Sorry about going out of key in the middle of the solo, oh well that's live..lol. 
Using PRS SC with EMG 85, OD100se+, the rack has a wireless, GCX switcher, TC G-Major, Suhr Mini-mix, ISP Decimator pedal, CAE/MXR Boost O/D, Ground Control Pro and a vol pedal. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ok-BRoEX_tY 

www.thesamhillband.com

For more stuff

Mark


----------



## scottomy (Sep 20, 2006)

HEY!

I saw this last weekend (in Cornwall)...it was awesome! Especially the Journey tunes. I've heard of you guys but never had the chance to see you. Now I'd like to see a full show - do you ever play in Montreal?

Oh, and I wish my guitar sounded like that!!

Thanks for a great afternoon!
Scott


----------

